# Genetic degenerates



## wee white mice (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi there,

Genes is a topic that sparks interest in my mind, I am pretty much a neophyte in this respect. I am aware that breeding certain varieties together can clash and cause geneticly deformed mice. Is it for example breeding two black eyed black and white piebalds? I'm aware in hamsters you should not breed two satin coats together. Another example (kind of) is hybrid dwarfs, these poor wee chaps can inherit all kinds of problems, fits, uncontrollable impulses etc,

Can you guys give me a little education on what tends to cause problems and even what are good varieties to breed together. I know its a pretty dull question for some but im interested in the topic.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There are a few lethal genes in mice but some don't cause the mice any problems and the others providing the breeder is willing cull pinkies/fluffs when needed before they suffer then those varities won't cause problems either.

Dominant red - any embryo who inherits two Ay genes will not be viable and should be reabsorbed so never born. So red to red will likely produce a smaller litter.

Mobr Brindle - lethal to males only, they are born but can't absorb copper I believe and will die off if not culled by the breeder. So brindle to non brindle will produce brindle girls, non brindle and brindle males

Rumpwhite - like with the red embryos who inherits two Rw genes are not viable and reabsorbed. So rump to rump will likely produce a smaller litter.

Variegated - two copies of this gene makes the babies anemic and need culling. So vari to vari will produce vari, anemic, and self.


----------

